# Advertising my pictures



## andy1963 (May 26, 2012)

Hi, I have many photos on Picture Nations Stock Photo Site. Where can I advertise them, is flicker any good or Twitter. Can anyone come up with the best place/site. I want to advertise my Picture Nation Page.
contactbandl@aol.com


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 26, 2012)

Is AOL really still a thing?



http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...photography-sites.html?highlight=#post2583719


----------



## KmH (May 26, 2012)

A well known business axiom is:



> You usually have to spend money, to make money.


 In other words, the most effective advertising is usually advertising you pay for.

Additionally, advertising is most effective when it is targeted to buyers of the product you are wanting to sell.

Just like at Picture Nation, putting your photos on Flickr makes you just one more in a huge crowd. Neither Flickr nor Twitter are advertising vehicles.

You would probably do better with your own web site, and some Google - Ad Sense, pay per click advertising.


----------



## Alan_Chapman (May 26, 2012)

Hi What is the subject and how many do you have? do you have link?
I will then advise.
Cheers


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 26, 2012)

Alan_Chapman said:


> Hi What is the subject and how many do you have? do you have link?
> I will then advise.
> Cheers



http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...photography-sites.html?highlight=#post2583719


----------

